# Log Trailer for Road Use



## BPS. LLC (Sep 9, 2010)

I purchase about 90% of my logs for firewood. I get a very good price from a few local tree companies, but often run into supply issues. I have access to a lot of free logs, but would need a better way to haul it than my dump trailer.

What do you guys think of this trailer? Does anybody own anything like it?

http://www.hud-son.com/logloaderstrailers.htm

Are there others like it out there? I'm thinking it could open up new doors for me to pick up logs for small tree companies, deliver logs for firewood, etc. It also looks like the grapple swivels 360 degrees, so a F450 or F550 could be loaded with logs as well as the trailer. 

I'm not sure of the cost, advantages and disadvantages. One thing I do know, it would only cost $12 a year to register, and insurance is not necessary. Sure beats buying a log truck! I'm curious to hear your opinions.


----------



## cnice_37 (Sep 9, 2010)

How much is that thing? Insurance may be cheap... but damn I can't imagine the cost.


----------



## NorthernOntario (Sep 9, 2010)

> Our Road Trailer uses a standard 2" ball for ease and common set up.



10,000lbs is an aweful lot for a 2" ball. I know thats not tongue weight... but you still have to PULL all that weight, and help stop all that weight. I'd be inquiring about a 2-5/16" ball.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd be screaming for a pintle but I think that thing would open up a few options.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Sep 9, 2010)

I got my grapple log trailer from Brownwood Sales (Tom Brown) in Columbus OH. HudSon equipment is notoriously cheaply-made. Call Tom at 419-746-9472 & tell him Eric referred you.


----------



## Mntn Man (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks expensive, I'd want one that had a 14,000 lb capacity. You wouldn't have to license and haul that much, but al least you would know it was strong. I have a CDL, so it wouldn't matter to me. It wouldn't be practical in my area, but would be nice to have! I have a 20 foot skid loader trailer rated at 12,000 lbs. I won't haul that much, but nice to know I could. I'd love to have a dump, though, like my wood cutting partner does.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Sep 9, 2010)

cnice_37 said:


> How much is that thing? Insurance may be cheap... but damn I can't imagine the cost.



I called Hud-son today. When I asked how much they were, I knew it was going to be bad when he asked me, "How much do you think one of these goes for?". I guessed around 20k. He said around 26k for the options that I wanted, 2 5/16" coupler and 12 or 14k weight rating...it's still steep for me right now.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> I got my grapple log trailer from Brownwood Sales (Tom Brown) in Columbus OH. HudSon equipment is notoriously cheaply-made. Call Tom at 419-746-9472 & tell him Eric referred you.



I googled them and I saw they were a Hud-Son dealer. Who makes yours? I was looking online, and Hud-Son was the only manufacturer that I found that makes a road trailer with grapple. If I can be nosy, roughly how much did you pay for it and how do you keep it busy? My theory is I could use it for my firewood, haul logs for small tree services, haul logs to other firewood guys, etc. There is a paper mill close to me that takes all sorts of softwood as well. I have a source of free wood, but using my dump trailer is a pain for less than two cords of logs for the distance I have to travel. Also, I have to leave my Bobcat in a less than desirable area. 

I think I would take my chances without a CDL and would want a 12k or possibly a 14k rated trailer to make it worthwhile, or I could just get my CDL...


----------



## rwilk (Sep 10, 2010)

we use a dump trailer & bobcat, but usually it's out with the tree crew. There is a guy in town that uses a crapple trailer. He made his. All he does is go around town picking up logs from everyone. He hauls pine mostly for lumber. Urban Logger. Trailers are very expensive, but worth it.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 10, 2010)

You can find a real log truck with a picker cheaper then that trailer setup. hat setup looks light. It would be very easy to over load.

Scott


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Sep 11, 2010)

BPS said:


> I googled them and I saw they were a Hud-Son dealer. Who makes yours? I was looking online, and Hud-Son was the only manufacturer that I found that makes a road trailer with grapple. If I can be nosy, roughly how much did you pay for it and how do you keep it busy? My theory is I could use it for my firewood, haul logs for small tree services, haul logs to other firewood guys, etc. There is a paper mill close to me that takes all sorts of softwood as well. I have a source of free wood, but using my dump trailer is a pain for less than two cords of logs for the distance I have to travel. Also, I have to leave my Bobcat in a less than desirable area.
> 
> I think I would take my chances without a CDL and would want a 12k or possibly a 14k rated trailer to make it worthwhile, or I could just get my CDL...



He sells trailers made by LDS (?) 14K capacity, pintle hitch, winch, dumpbed, log bunks, Majaco loader, ramps, etc. They're $26K now. I use mine hauling my firewood logs, logs for small mills, and mostly in place of a loader to feed my processor. There are several other companies that make both on- and off-road log trailers with loaders. Its an incredible savings in time and effort.


----------



## Barnie (Sep 12, 2010)

BPS said:


> I purchase about 90% of my logs for firewood. I get a very good price from a few local tree companies, but often run into supply issues. I have access to a lot of free logs, but would need a better way to haul it than my dump trailer.
> 
> What do you guys think of this trailer? Does anybody own anything like it?
> 
> ...



I bought the Wheeler Jr by Metavic this spring and man does it work nice, really strong and the controls are very smooth too. I can put 6 ton on this trailer and you can barely feel it behind the truck. I have the goose neck set up in the box. I was in the same situation as you until I got this trailer.
I started up this spring and I'm close to 600 cords [face] done.


----------



## cjcocn (Sep 12, 2010)

Barnie said:


> I bought the Wheeler Jr by Metavic this spring and man does it work nice, really strong and the controls are very smooth too. I can put 6 ton on this trailer and you can barely feel it behind the truck. I have the goose neck set up in the box. I was in the same situation as you until I got this trailer.
> I started up this spring and I'm close to 600 cords [face] done.



How much does a cord go for in your area?

They only go for about $125 here so there's not a whole lot of money in it. I don't really sell firewood, but from time to time I let a cord go and get a bit of coffee money for my troubles.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't care for that trailer because of it limited use design.


----------



## some zilch (Sep 12, 2010)

i can buy log trucks with a real grapple for 1/3 to 1/2 that price all day. i stopped and looked at a GMC brigadeer triaxle log truck w/grapple yesterday for $7000


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Sep 12, 2010)

some zilch said:


> i can buy log trucks with a real grapple for 1/3 to 1/2 that price all day. i stopped and looked at a GMC brigadeer triaxle log truck w/grapple yesterday for $7000



You're forgetting about tags, insurance, fuel and upkeep.


----------



## coyotencuttin (Sep 12, 2010)

baileys sell a log trailer,grapple and power unit. all separate and all with various sizes. i was thinking the same as you having a dedicated log trailer but right now price it too much.wound up buying a small equipment trailer and i'm in the process of welding mounts for log bunks. trying to make the trailer pull double duty. logs and equpiment.good luck, harold


----------



## preach it (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the grapple that baileys sells. Purchased it 5 or 6 years ago. I mounted it to a car trailer. It will haul about 7,000 lbs. It works well for me. I have mounted 4 ft. sides and a 5 ft. rear gate on it after this picture was taken.
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41908&d=1166499794


----------



## Old Goat (Sep 12, 2010)

> i can buy log trucks with a real grapple for 1/3 to 1/2 that price all day. i stopped and looked at a GMC brigadeer triaxle log truck w/grapple yesterday for $7000





Ohiowoodguy said:


> You're forgetting about tags, *insurance*, fuel and upkeep.



You did mention insurance didn't you. That will make anyone think twice. If it is 26,001 lbs or more don't forget the CDL. Also, go price the tires that fit on those $7000 trucks and then price the new ones and not the re-caps.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Sep 13, 2010)

preach it said:


> I have the grapple that baileys sells. Purchased it 5 or 6 years ago. I mounted it to a car trailer. It will haul about 7,000 lbs. It works well for me. I have mounted 4 ft. sides and a 5 ft. rear gate on it after this picture was taken.
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41908&d=1166499794



How much space does the grapple take up? It doesn't look like it would fit on my dump trailer tongue. That looks like a great idea. I could consider another dump trailer, and see if I could get one custom made that would allow more room on the tongue for the grapple, then it wouldn't be limited to just hauling logs. How much weight will the grapple pick up? Most dump trailers have stake pockets, maybe they could be custom made to hold treated 4x4's instead of 2x4's. This setup would be heavier, but cheaper and more versatile.


----------



## preach it (Sep 15, 2010)

It takes up about 3ft of the tongue area but some of that is area that couldn't be used anyway. The grapple will pick up about 2,000lbs. For the sides I welded some pockets on and put metal stakes in them. Then I bolted boards on the sides the full length. The back end has heavy duty grating. I haul full size trees in it, just cut them into a couple pieces and load the whole mess brush, trunk and all. A lot of time is saved by not having to cut trees up into smaller pieces. I wish the trailer was a little longer as I can only fit 10ft pieces in now. I may extend the trailer in the near future.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Oct 27, 2011)

preach it said:


> It takes up about 3ft of the tongue area but some of that is area that couldn't be used anyway. The grapple will pick up about 2,000lbs. For the sides I welded some pockets on and put metal stakes in them. Then I bolted boards on the sides the full length. The back end has heavy duty grating. I haul full size trees in it, just cut them into a couple pieces and load the whole mess brush, trunk and all. A lot of time is saved by not having to cut trees up into smaller pieces. I wish the trailer was a little longer as I can only fit 10ft pieces in now. I may extend the trailer in the near future.


 
I'm finally making a decision on the trailer. I'm going with your idea and having a power unit and grapple attached to one of my two trailers. I have a 12' dump trailer and a 16' equipment trailer. I think it would mount easier to the equipment trailer, but I think I would get much more use out of it on the dump trailer. I am just sacrificing length of logs, but I think that's the better choice. I will get more versatility out of having the grapple on the dump for other projects in addition to hauling logs.


----------



## zogger (Oct 27, 2011)

*wow*



BPS said:


> I called Hud-son today. When I asked how much they were, I knew it was going to be bad when he asked me, "How much do you think one of these goes for?". I guessed around 20k. He said around 26k for the options that I wanted, 2 5/16" coupler and 12 or 14k weight rating...it's still steep for me right now.



That's expensive. I bet you could buy a used truck with a loader already mounted on it for that much. Then stop using a little pickup truck entirely, shift the insurance and tag expense to the real work truck. One with all wheel drive maybe. 

Then just have a good high MPG commuter car for when you don't need a work truck. No reason to drive around a pickup empty most of the time just as a commuter car, like I see with most pickups out there..nearly always empty..


----------



## BPS. LLC (Oct 27, 2011)

zogger said:


> That's expensive. I bet you could buy a used truck with a loader already mounted on it for that much. Then stop using a little pickup truck entirely, shift the insurance and tag expense to the real work truck. One with all wheel drive maybe.
> 
> Then just have a good high MPG commuter car for when you don't need a work truck. No reason to drive around a pickup empty most of the time just as a commuter car, like I see with most pickups out there..nearly always empty..


 
I have no intention of buying a complete set up, I just want the grapple and power pack. I am going to mount it to either my 12k dump trailer or my 12k equipment trailer. My dump truck can handle the rest. It costs $12 per year to register a large trailer in PA. I don't have to hassle with DOT numbers, CDL licenses, physicals, and all the nonsense that goes with it. 

My buddies log truck is a money pit...granted its 20 years old, but it spends a lot of time in the shop with a big price tag every time. Log trucks and the trash haulers here are always on DOT's radar as well. The way I see it, for my needs, with a Bailey's grapple and power pack mounted to one of my trailers, as opposed to a log truck, I'm putting 15k back in my pocket every year, and have more versatility.


----------



## zogger (Oct 27, 2011)

*That makes sense*



BPS said:


> I have no intention of buying a complete set up, I just want the grapple and power pack. I am going to mount it to either my 12k dump trailer or my 12k equipment trailer. My dump truck can handle the rest. It costs $12 per year to register a large trailer in PA. I don't have to hassle with DOT numbers, CDL licenses, physicals, and all the nonsense that goes with it.
> 
> My buddies log truck is a money pit...granted its 20 years old, but it spends a lot of time in the shop with a big price tag every time. Log trucks and the trash haulers here are always on DOT's radar as well. The way I see it, for my needs, with a Bailey's grapple and power pack mounted to one of my trailers, as opposed to a log truck, I'm putting 15k back in my pocket every year, and have more versatility.



Sounds like you have it all analyzed out to your favor. Good luck with your project! I feel lucky to have access to a tractor with a cargo box on the three point hitch. Moves enough firewood for me so far.....


----------

